# 6111 Lionel Flatcar Bracket



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Basic O Repair and Projects*

6111 Lionel Flatcar Bracket


If you have seen beat up runners you have seen them without brackets. I used some sheet metal , tin snips. pliers, wide mouth vise grip,dremel with a cutting wheel to make the tabs ,and a tungsten carbide bit for the shaping.I first used card stock to template a piece, for size and shape, and fitted the piece as I went. It works, but later I found out they sell a repro for it.hwell: Anyway it was fun to do and I made a higher bracket to hold more.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, it seems like they make reproduction parts for _everything_ postwar Lionel 

I like it that you made your own, although I probably would have painted the pieces a black or brown color... Those circular cuts contour the shape of the logs, right? It took me a couple of looks to realize that :retard:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*6111 original*

The uprights were a little large,width wise ,but they are taller than the original.Color? I have too much black on the table, brown would of been the modeling choice. Since the car was yellow , I thought a green would show it off.  This is the original
.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Fix for Caboose*

Lionel's most common item is the caboose. The most common problem is the chip roof.I had such a problem with this one, and here is the result. 
Basically, I used duct tape and placed it under the corner and filled with two part expoxy. I used a dremel drum sander to shape ,and left extrathickness on the underside since I didn't have a large bonding surface. Used brown acrylic paint to finish.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Caboose Roof Fix 2*

Here I cut the corner off with a dremel cutting disk giving me two sides and two bottom seams to glue. I removed a corresponding section from a junk shell, Leaving it a little longer to trim after fit up. I used crazy glue to set the piece and reinforced with two part expoxy. Then I dressed up the roof with silver black and brown.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Those caboose fixes look great, and I like the one you detailed... Now all you need to do is buy some smoke stacks for them


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Caboose stack*

Buy??? Maybe after my last attempt I probably should.












It is amazing what a little color can do. The streaking shows in the silver I'll have to use a better brush. Maybe I'll mock up the shell and try to weather it a little.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Buy??? Maybe after my last attempt I probably should.


Oh my word, I used the "B" word in front of T-Man, I am sorry









What exactly is that black piece which you used for the smoke stack? Brushstrokes are one reason why I always spraypaint everything, but I suck at doing that too


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That piece, I believe is aluminum tubing I bought years ago at the hobby
shop at the Manchester Mall. They stocked all sorts of plastic, wood, and metal pieces. Somehow it matches the whole car.hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*A real Caboose is Dirty*

I decided the silver was too bright and it needed to be toned down a bit.
This before my weathering attempt. I used a dark brown first and topped off with a pumpkin orange. I used a brush but next time I will just wipe it. For technique, I'll go around the edges with a brown. After drying, wipe the orange on. I'm not into airbrushing, but I thought this would be quick and easy.











[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice job on the fixes those look great!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Simple Weather*

I used small craft bottles of acrylic paint. I started with silver, rubbed some brown and finished with pumpkin orange. Simple and ot bad . The streaking of the brushing of the silver still shows through.
It helps a boring looking caboose.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That looks nice T-Man, now you just need to complete the look by weathering the sides of the caboose


----------

